# MB Messenger 2009 front wheel axle



## nick31 (Oct 8, 2008)

recently i was messing with the front wheel (due to a flat), and accidentally broke (in two pieces) the front axle while tightening the nut. feeling kinda dumb rite now :mad2: 

so my question is: where can i get a replacement? 2 hours of search didn't give much. i found only "Dimension Track Hub", which looks like a solution, but i need only an axle, don't want to pay $40 for a part i will not use.

i also wonder if "Demolition Complete Axle Kit" or "Eastern 3/8" Replacement Axle for Pro Front Hub" will work. these parts are actually intended for BMX..

ps. i've heard that some guys from bikesdirect reside here, and i'm wondering if they could help me :cryin:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Take your broken axle to any decent bike store and ask for a replacement. They should be able to fix you up with something equivalent and it shouldn't be expensive. I'd expect them to have something in stock, if not they can order it. If you want to contact bikesdirect instead, then email to [email protected]. They should get back to you within a day or two.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I replaced the front wheel of my Hour with a Open Pro/Ultegra wheel. Considering the relative quality of the entire wheel, no way I would just replace the axle.


----------



## nick31 (Oct 8, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Take your broken axle to any decent bike store and ask for a replacement.


i was in the three bike shops, nobody had a replacement.

ended up ordering "dimension track hub", the axle fits perfect.


/thread


----------

